# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Τρεμοπαίζει ο ήχος  στα ηχεία του pc

## sakishlek

Ο ήχος στα ηχεία ενός λάπτοπ με windows xp τρεμοπαίζει,κόβει ,κολλάει κάπως.Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και όταν παίζει βίντεο ,ο ήχος κόβει ,το ίδιο και το βίντεο.Το πρόβλημα του ήχου παρουσιάζονται ακόμα και με τους ήχους του συστήματος.

Τα ενσωματωμένα ηχειάκια του λάπτοπ δεν δουλεύουν καθόλου για να τα δοκιμάσω.

Τί μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## mixalis47

έχεις περάσει driver audio ? για xp ? τη λαπτοπ έχεις ? δεν παίρνει να βάλεις έστω τα win7 ? δοκίμασες να βάλεις ακουστικά ?

----------


## sakishlek

> έχεις περάσει driver audio ? για xp ? τη λαπτοπ έχεις ? δεν παίρνει να βάλεις έστω τα win7 ? δοκίμασες να βάλεις ακουστικά ?


Driver πέρασα. Και με τ ακουστικά το ίδιο κάνει. Δεν έχω σιντι για  Windows 7.
Το λάπτοπ δεν ξέρω τι μάρκα είναι. Είναι παλιό.

----------


## mixalis47

πόσο παλιό είναι ? μια φώτο δεν μπορείς να βάλεις να το δούμε ?

----------


## Papas00zas

Εγώ θα ρωτήσω κατι αλλο... πόσο καιρό έχει να κανει έιτε defrag είτε format ή εστω να βγάλει πrογράμματα άχρηστα ή βαριά. Ζορίζεται ο επεξεργαστής γι αυτό και κολλάει. Απλά πράγματα. Δεν έχει να κανει ούτε με ήχεία ούtε με ενισχύτη ούτε με τίποτα τέτοιο. 
Μιχάλη βάλε αυτό το πρόγραμμα μέσα και δώσε ο,τι σου γράψει στην αρχική οθόνη(πλην φυσικά του product key). http://www.piriform.com/speccy 
Αν τώρα δε, σκέφτεσαι για αναβάθμιση πάρε άλλο δισκο και αν θες βάλε αυτό-μπορείς βεβαια να κάνεις νεα εγκατασταση: http://www.linuxmint.com/ 
Αλλά βάλε και καμια φωτογραφία του λάπτοπ....δε βλάπτει.

----------


## sakishlek

> http://www.piriform.com/speccy


Και τί κάνει αυτό;μόνο τα σπεκς βλέπω

δεφραγ το έκανα.φορμάτ όχι.ακριβώς αυτό θέλω να αποφύγω.αν γίνεται να το καθαρίσω χωρίς φορμάτ.

----------


## mitsus78

Κοίτα στην διαχείριση εργασιών , στις επιδόσεις, χρήση cpu και ram αν χτυπάει 100άρια. Απενεργοποίησε το windows update και ότι άλλα προγράμματα τρέχουνε από πίσω που δεν τα χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Και τί κάνει αυτό;μόνο τα σπεκς βλέπω
> Defrag το έκανα.φορμάτ όχι.ακριβώς αυτό θέλω να αποφύγω.αν γίνεται να το καθαρίσω χωρίς φορμάτ


Στο έστειλα για να μας δώσεις τα χαρακτηριστικα του μηχανήματος....πας στο motherboard κανεις ενα pront screen και το στέλνεις εδω, μαζί με μια φωτό του λαπτοπ για να ξέρουμε τι επεξεργαστη/μηνημη κλπ εχει-μπορει να βγάλουμε άκρη απο εκει. Αν το έχεις κανει defrag καλώς. Πετάς λοιπόν από πάνω του οποιο πρόγραμμα ΔΕΝ χρειάζεσαι. Επίσης άνοιξε το να δεις σκόνη/παστες(μήπως έχουν ξεραθεί) και ανεμιστήρα (μήπως έχει πιάσει σκόνη η έχει κολλησει)    
Α ναι.... δες και για RAM μήπως δεν σου φτάνει.... μου έχει τύχει τέτοια περίπτωση.

----------

